# Help!!!! Hashi's



## soulskater (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi guys, I feel pretty helpless at the moment, don't even feel comfortable in my body.

16 years old
I'm an athlete (competitive figure skater and dancer) and a student, so i live a pretty demanding lifestyle and I do not have the time to be lying in bed crying in pain daily..

History:
- 5'3 100 pounds
- Atrial Septal Defect (hole in the heart) discovered october 2009. Heart surgery March 2010.
- Hashimoto's hypo discovered January 2012 
- Started on .025 mg synthroid by my pediatrician but when I got my endo he said I was gonna get a huge goiter and needed to raise it asap! So he put my on 0.075 mg's in January of this year.

To be honest I just take this pill everyday & accept the fact that I have this disease but I do not know a thing about it. Is 75mcgs a pretty low dose? Are there symptoms that you guys feel with synthroid? glow

Anyways, I guess I have no complaints directly with hashi's or synthroid, but since February I have been getting horrible cramps and periods, they are long and heavy and I feel like I have the stomach flu every month. On top of that I have IBS symptoms every single day!! I find it hard to believe (or hard to accept) that within 3 years I went from having no conditions, to 3 different ones. Could these IBS symptoms be related to Synthroid or hashi's or the dose? Is there anyone else with ibs and hashi's at the same time?
I just don't wanna feel scared and alone anymore. I thought I was too young for all of this. The cramps are so bad I can't get out of bed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

soulskater said:


> Hi guys, I feel pretty helpless at the moment, don't even feel comfortable in my body.
> 
> 16 years old
> I'm an athlete (competitive figure skater and dancer) and a student, so i live a pretty demanding lifestyle and I do not have the time to be lying in bed crying in pain daily..
> ...


Hi there!

It would be a good idea to get labs as those symptoms could also be from over medication. Do you still weigh 100 lbs.?

See if you can get TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4.

If you do, we also need "your" lab ranges included w/ the results.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------

